# boat house



## vonnagy (May 23, 2004)

it was a bit of crap day for photography for me today , i took over 150 shots and only 3 keepers. blech.. to top if off, i was in a really beautiful area 

anyways, heres the best of the crop today. might go and have another look later on to see if any others can be salvaged.

lighting was coming and going.. this one turned out ok, but not the best i've done:





this an old boat house, i kinda dig the lighting:


----------



## photobug (May 23, 2004)

Nice shots Mark, as usual. 

On the first one- have you tried some vertical crops around the path/tree? While pretty, there isn't really much going on in the left half of the frame. Cropping it adds some mystery to it I think.

That tree looks like it thinks it needs to hold that shed down in case the wind blows. Great shot!


----------



## craig (May 23, 2004)

I enjoy the path in the first frame. Amazing lighting as always. Personally if I get 1 in 150 I am doing good.


----------



## Tammy (May 23, 2004)

Hey Mark,

If I had keepers like your keepers - I'd be thrilled. Once again you've posted some inspiring work.


----------



## vonnagy (May 24, 2004)

thanks for the comments. it just frustrating, i went to one of the most beautiful places i've been too (rangitoto) and most of my pics are subpar. 



			
				photobug said:
			
		

> Nice shots Mark, as usual.
> 
> On the first one- have you tried some vertical crops around the path/tree? While pretty, there isn't really much going on in the left half of the frame. Cropping it adds some mystery to it I think.
> 
> That tree looks like it thinks it needs to hold that shed down in case the wind blows. Great shot!



good suggestion on the path, thanks!


----------



## Harpper (May 24, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> thanks for the comments. it just frustrating, i went to one of the most beautiful places i've been too (rangitoto) and most of my pics are subpar.


You are not alone my friend. I've also experienced this. I really hate it when I go to a great place but I can't seem to capture the greatness about it.

Although these two pictures are still nice. I like the barren feeling I get from the first one. Your colors are great as usual.


----------



## terri (May 24, 2004)

Interesting, interesting.... I like your eye.   Don't beat yourself up over a subpar outing; you seldom have them and they're part of the whole gig.  

That boat house almost looks like it has a neon strip on it, my photoshoppy friend.....should that line be toned down a bit??   

And you said there were 3 keepers....I want to see #3 too!


----------



## anua (May 24, 2004)

hey, not baaaad , mister Nice!

first one:



> On the first one- have you tried some vertical crops around the path/tree? While pretty, there isn't really much going on in the left half of the frame. Cropping it adds some mystery to it I think.



i agree here....cropping is a good idea, my fav crop would be a square crop, i think....i mean - to crop a left side and a bit(a bit!)of right,the horizont would be at the center than, but with the square frame it would stand, i suppose...

second one:

hmmm....i like the pic..., i mean - i like the boat house, i like the tree, but something distracts me here.....im not sure, but i think this is the sky(right side sky)...i think the sky is too bright, its too competitive for a boat house(which is a main subject   )... im not sure how far you would like to go with 'PS help', but darker,nave blue sky would intensify the glow of the boat houses roof and add a 'mood' to a pic. (IMHO :twisted: )

anyway....they're not bad, mark!  
ah, and i would love to see the #3 keeper too!


----------



## Garbz (May 25, 2004)

hi looks fantastic.  how did you get the color like that.  Was it touched up?


----------



## bogleric (May 25, 2004)

Great job as always.  The depth of colors is excellent and so is the shadowing.  My favorite of the two is of the cabin.  It almost wants to tell me something..


----------

